# Cz75-sp01



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

tumbleweed Hey I'm new to the fourm and would like to know if any one else has a CZ75-SP01 with a Steel Recoil Rod. 
I ordered one from CZ and it arrived, When I attempted to put it in it would not go in. Is their somthing I'm doing worng. I love the gun but hate the plastic recoil rod. :smt033Well any help will do.

PD Bill


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Fascinating. There are only two steel recoil rod systems made for the SP-01 I am aware of. They are the Marksman DPM Systems mechanical or magnetomechanical recoil reducer systems, ca. $106 US. I'm not quite sure what you purchased from CZ...? I own the SP-01 Tactical and intend to purchase this unit.


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*CZ75-SP01 recoil Rod*

The one that CZ sent me was the same size as the plastic on but made of stailess steel with the head half cut. Should I send it back tumbleweed

PD Bill


----------



## Pistolero (Mar 6, 2009)

Here's some info that's new to me.

CZ custom shop states about this accessory:

"CZ 75 Stainless Steel Guide Rod Full length steel guide rod for the CZ 75/85 family These have been modified to fit in the Sp01, CZ 75 without further modification These may be a little awkward to install using the Flat Wire Spring We suggest purchasing the Wire Recoils Spring The Flat on the back of the guide rod needs to be aligned with the feet of the barrel for installation *Slide must already have the hole drilled for long guide rod*." Quote borrowed from "Mountaincoulee" at CZ Forum: http://www.czforumsite.info/index.php?topic=19104.0

Looks like there's some trick to making it work. I had no idea the part existed. I was told by other members of CZ Forum the SS Guide Rods didn't work in the SP-01.


----------



## PD Bill (May 12, 2009)

*Recoil spring and Rod*

Thanks for the information I'll get on to CZ on Monday and see what a Spring will Cost. My SP-01 has the hole drilled in the end to accept the long stanless recoil rod.

PD Bill :smt1099


----------

